# Back to the waiting game...



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I got my bfn last sat. Trying to keep busy already with the next steps. Been back to the gym. Tried running for the first time today and where I have been having gestone injections... Well I thought my skin wanted to tear apart.. Too soon I guess. I haven't the smallest of rears however when I was running I could feel the area of where the injections went in. I was so conscious of it I stopped. Anyone had this? So uncomfortable. 

My af also isn't as bad as what I expected. I got told to expect a heavy af but it's been fine. Not that I'm complaining but could this mean something? Always looking for something else to stress about.

My dh is taking this bfn quite badly with it being our last frostie. I'm really not sure how to console him. It's all he is thinking about. As well as stressing about money as we all know what an endless pit we need. I think I've just become a bit numb to it. May be it will hit me later. Has anyone had multiple failings and gone on to achieve success. How do you cope in between time- I hate the waiting game? We can't afford to do anything ie hol as we need money for treatment. We are lucky that we can afford to go again but if we go with Argc that's our savings gone.

I'm also finding all this so isolating. My dh is concerned I've cut myself off. We didn't tell anyone about this cycle as I can't bear the pity looks that people who haven't infertility problems give. I've got less friends as I've got older. They all have families/priorities now.

Anyways I guess I'm just after some friendly advice. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey sorry you are struggling  

Maybe pop over to the Limbo Land thread, there are a few of us trying to power through the wait!

My only advise is distraction! Oh, and nice cheap treats and date nights. Or gardening/housework, but that's not as fun  

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks cloudy I'll pop over!

X


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Fifty shades I can definitely relate, I've had 2 fresh ICSI and 2 FET, one of which resulted in a BFP but sadly mc at 11 weeks. Since we had a BFN last week DH and I have been seriously struggling. We both have suddenly had it dawn on us that maybe this won't work and I have to admit it's super tough. We've got 2 frosties left and I'm praying the next FET is the one but I can't seem to find any hope or positivity. 

What are your plans? Have you considered a change of clinics or further testing?


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi mrsj,

Sorry to hear about your journey too. It is very tough. 

My next step is to have my tube removed. I have an appointment next month for it. May be this is is the answer? Who knows. This could changed everything. 

My clinic is one of the best in the uk. And my other clinic is a good one too and I'm having input from both. I don't see how changing clinics would help I don't need confusing any more. I have had many many tests and I've been told not to throw any more money at it. 

It's a scary thought about it not working but I guess it isn't guaranteed. I know that I've got one more go in me with my
Own eggs. 

What are your plans? Any more tests before fet? Have you had immunes checked? Xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

We haven't had any immunes tested as our clinic doesn't really support it. I'll admit that I'm not overly happy with our clinic anymore, the staff are fab but the lead consultant is terrible, he only ever says it's bad luck and I've had all of 7 minutes of his time this time around. I've heard ARGC are fantastic but very expensive? Living in the south west we are considering CRGW in Cardiff. They seem to really tailor to the individual. Do you know if you can have frozen embies transferred to another clinic for FET? 

I agree with the idea of one more go with own eggs. We feel the same, at least one more. I feel if we can make 'good' embryos there must be a chance, right? 

Fingers crossed we both get some luck next time around. 

If you don't mind me asking, why do you need to have a tube removed? If you don't want to answer then please tell me to butt out, i will not be offended. X


----------

